# Mantis can't seem to moult



## nzxmUyZNKEBoqN3e (Aug 16, 2020)

It has been exactly one month since my L6 G. gongylodes last moulted. During this time, there was a short period of ~ 5 days where she wasn't fed due to a delay in receiving my new livefood, which will have lengthened the time to moult. It arrived a few days ago and she ate well, however these last 2 days she has shown no interest in food whatsoever, which leads me to think she is going to moult. From what I've seen before, it's common for mantids to extend their arms slightly before moulting, similar to this (but obviously upside down):







She has been doing that many times these last few days and then shaking in the way that mantids tend to before a moult. She has also been lethargic/hanging upside down from one spot. Alas, no moult. Her temperatures and humidities are fine; 40% - 50% and ~95F during the day. She seems quite skittish, getting distracted by me even turning my head to look at her, so I have moved any enclosures near her away from her. I'm a little worried that she is ready to moult but can't, for whatever reason. Should I be worried?


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Aug 16, 2020)

Nope, just leave her be and wait. She will molt when she's ready. 

I wouldn't worry about her not moving, I've had violins stay in the same spot for days at a time.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## nzxmUyZNKEBoqN3e (Aug 16, 2020)

Amazing, thank you so much for your sage wisdom! There is probably no consensus on this, but does a mantis decide to moult or is it an oncoming thing they feel and prepare for but have no control over the timing for?


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Aug 16, 2020)

No problem!  

A mantis molts when it is too big for its current exoskeleton, so it can feel when it's time, but doesn't have control over when it happens. 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## nzxmUyZNKEBoqN3e (Aug 19, 2020)

Update: she is still yet to moult. It's been 35 days since her last moult and 6 days since she last ate... I must concede that I am quite worried now. I've not recorded her previous moult times but if she carries on like this, she will make one old lady!


----------



## nzxmUyZNKEBoqN3e (Aug 19, 2020)

This is a roughly 5 minute timelapse of one of her episodes; she just seems to try really hard and give up. This happens pretty much throughout the day. Video: https://imgur.com/a/QNLo3CO


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Aug 19, 2020)

Honestly, that looks normal to me. Just keep offering food and waiting for a molt. Also, are you sure you have a female? It might just be the angle, but I'm seeing a male.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## nzxmUyZNKEBoqN3e (Aug 19, 2020)

MantisGirl13 said:


> Honestly, that looks normal to me. Just keep offering food and waiting for a molt. Also, are you sure you have a female? It might just be the angle, but I'm seeing a male.
> 
> - MantisGirl13


That's very reassuring, thank you! Errrm that's a good question - this is one that I'd previously posted about and you had sexed as a female as well as the breeder but of course it's tough to tell - I don't want to disturb her/him and it's currently in a difficult position to count segments but I could see 6, so perhaps you are right. If this moult happens before the Sun expands and glasses this poor planet, I will certainly be able to tell after! I was rather looking forward to having my first adult female but honestly the males look so cool, I'm not too bummed out! I have been meaning to ask actually; I'm aware that the males can fly but not the extent to which they can/will fly; as they look so rad, I'd love to be able to continue to handle them as adults but am scared of them disappearing. Is this likely? Also, as males (tend to) have a kinder temperament can they return to living together?


----------



## nzxmUyZNKEBoqN3e (Aug 19, 2020)

Also @MantisGirl13, do you happen to have a photo of a G. gongylodes with swollen wing buds? My subadult male is now 3 weeks into his moult and I want to know what swollen wing buds look like, as I've never seen a mantis with them before and I'm struggling to find images on Google. Thank you so much!


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Aug 19, 2020)

I don't think I have a picture. It is quite noticeable though. The wingbuds will start to expand and will no longer be paper thin. They also lift off of the thorax a bit. 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Aug 19, 2020)

nzxmUyZNKEBoqN3e said:


> Is this likely? Also, as males (tend to) have a kinder ﻿temperament can they return to living together?


It really depends on the temperament of the mantis. Some love to fly, others never do.

Not a great idea. I've had males be just as ravenous as the females, so I wouldn't risk it.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## nzxmUyZNKEBoqN3e (Aug 19, 2020)

MantisGirl13 said:


> It really depends on the temperament of the mantis. Some love to fly, others never do.
> 
> Not a great idea. I've had males be just as ravenous as the females, so I wouldn't risk it.
> 
> - MantisGirl13


Well hopefully with 2 now I'll have at least one who will be chill  and thanks for all the other advice - you have an incredible amount of knowledge!


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Aug 19, 2020)

nzxmUyZNKEBoqN3e said:


> Well hopefully with 2 now I'll have at least one who will be chill  and thanks for all the other advice - you have an incredible amount of knowledge!


Hopefully!

No problem! I'm glad to help. 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## nzxmUyZNKEBoqN3e (Aug 20, 2020)

Final update: _he_ (you're right!) moulted this morning, 36 days later. Time to start thinking of a better name than Tallulah...!


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Aug 20, 2020)

Congrats on the molt!  

- MantisGirl13


----------

